# Stupid question... :/



## October2414 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello. As some of you may know, I lost my son, Dexter Vaughn almost two months ago. I was wondering if I could be pregnant right now? I go to the doctors on Thursday. The doctors said when I had Dexter that I would get my period within the next 6 weeks; its been almost 8.. 


So, could I be pregnant, even after 8 weeks? If so, would my baby be okay?

I had sex two to four weeks ago.


----------



## DtsWife (Jul 2, 2014)

It's possible. Do you know anything about fertility awareness? Do you recall if your cervical fluid was slippery and stretchy?


----------

